# Tortoise tracker



## Raymo2477 (Sep 30, 2016)

I've heard of this thing called Tile. You place it on something you don't want to loose and you can track it via a phone app. Anyone ever heard of using it on a tortoise?


----------



## MPRC (Sep 30, 2016)

@Team Gomberg had something like that. I looked at Tile for my redfoot, but it's kind of big and how it holds up in the weather is questionable.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Sep 30, 2016)

Yep, I used the tile on my tortoise while I was renting a vacation home and needed the extra emergency help... 

You can find the link if you search "Bluetooth tracking device" or maybe someone using TFO on their pc will paste the link here for you. ?  That way you can follow the journey and see how I used it without me re typing everything


----------

